# Bianca Andreescu



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone been watching? I have seen all her matches at the US Open except for the first match. Also saw the Rogers Final where Serena quit, which I thought would've been an Andreescu win anyways. Her mental focus is probably her best asset. Then add the fact that she has the best all around game right now, she's going to be tough to beat. I really believe she is going to win the Open. It could be history in the making this afternoon.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

And she will get better yet. She needs to work on her serve a bit, she has a bit of a hitch and her toss isn’t consistent, and too many unforced errors but that will improve with experience. 

Her strength and mental toughness are impressive, barring injury I can see her as a no 1.

This afternoon I suspect Serena will win but I was sure she would steamroll Osaka last year as well, and everyone remembers that.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a fantastic story. I’ve been following since her dramatic win at Indian Wells.

Hope she wins the US Open!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Either way it's a good story. No matter who wins, there is no shame.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the way she plays. She plays like she has something to prove, but respects those whom she needs to prove it too.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Resilient...take the champs best shot and push through it. Canadian athlete of the year for sure. Congrats


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First Canadian Grand Slam Tennis Tournament champion! She's just getting started. Still unbeaten since March. Is now 45-4 for the year and also number 5 in the world. Awesome!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Great match by Andreescu and great fight from Serena in the second set to make it interesting. This kid is special. That was fun to watch. And it was great to see the embrace at the end from the legend to the new young superstar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome.

She took it to Serena.

There’s no asterisk this time.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

She’s impressive. Expect more from her. Calm, skilled, wow....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

She’s so good she could probably beat Wayne Gretzky at tennis


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats Bianca! Great game.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Well done for her. Hope she keeps up the pace.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

3.5 million $ US win for her. Wow


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Didn’t get to see the final, though I was following the score the last 3-4 games standing in a parking lot smoking, while momma was shopping. Did see the quarter and semi matches, man I thought she was out of gas Thurs, down 2-5 I went out to the garage for a short project thinking I’d watch the 3rd. Come back in, she’s giving a speech?......? Crazy, good for her.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> She’s so good she could probably beat Wayne Gretzky at tennis


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> 3.5 million $ US win for her. Wow


I heard $3,850,000. USD which at the current exchange rate is somewhere around $5,082,000. CAD.

I wonder what the endorsements will be worth.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


>




I think that clip is a fake.

If that was really Wayne he would have come from behind the PA stack and snuck around in front of the singer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I wonder what the endorsements will be worth.


this would be my first thought as an athlete of her calibre, Id promote only the besttest .,,,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


>


this is close to the Microsoft release party bigwigs dancing awkwardly


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Probably the best 2 singles finals I've enjoyed watching in a long time. Bianca deserved the win and Serena didn't threaten to kill anyone this time. Win win for the US Open.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I wonder what the endorsements will be worth.


From Canadian companies? Hundreds of dollars (in valuable coupons and a 10% discount).

Honestly, Canadian companies suck at supporting athletes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> From Canadian companies? Hundreds of dollars (in valuable coupons and a 10% discount).
> 
> Honestly, Canadian companies suck at supporting athletes.


Right, too bad she’ll only have offers from Canadian companies I guess?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Right, too bad she’ll only have offers from Canadian companies I guess?


Probably not just Canadian. Winning Grand Slams will expose her to the world. Tennis is not a North American driven sport. Players come from all over the world. There has not been a dominant American male tennis player for a while now. And on the ladies side, there are some upcoming ones but it's still dominated by mostly Europeans except for Serena. If she continues to play as well as she has, there will be no issues getting endorsements and all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Probably not just Canadian. Winning Grand Slams will expose her to the world. Tennis is not a North American driven sport. Players come from all over the world. There has not been a dominant American male tennis player for a while now. And on the ladies side, there are some upcoming ones but it's still dominated by mostly Europeans except for Serena. If she continues to play as well as she has, there will be no issues getting endorsements and all.


Maybe I wasn't laying the sarcasm on thick enough.

Canadian endorsements will mean next to nothing. Anybody here think Nike, Adidas, Wilson ,what ever are not courting her?

She'll make much more from the endorsements than from her winnings.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Right, too bad she’ll only have offers from Canadian companies I guess?


That's not at all what I said. As @Chito said, she'll be well known in Canada but the financial recognition will come from outside. I was highlighting that Canadian businesses in general don't spend much on endorsements. Maybe a financial institution, or if you are the pro golfer with the most wins in Canadian history you get - Canadian Pacific. She'll get to endorse car dealerships in GTA and not much more In Canada.

Case in point, if you caught the Dragon's Den episode where the Canadian Freestyle ski team just came off Olympic wins and had almost no money to finish off the season while four of the wealthiest business owners in Canada gushed how proud they were and how it was such a phenomenal achievement and in the end they all wanted a selfie but they wouldn't give them a dime except Mike Wekerle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> That's not at all what I said. As @Chito said, she'll be well known in Canada but the financial recognition will come from outside. I was highlighting that Canadian businesses in general don't spend much on endorsements. Maybe a financial institution, or if you are the pro golfer with the most wins in Canadian history you get - Canadian Pacific. She'll get to endorse car dealerships in GTA and not much more In Canada.
> 
> Case in point, if you caught the Dragon's Den episode where the Canadian Freestyle ski team just came off Olympic wins and had almost no money to finish off the season while four of the wealthiest business owners in Canada gushed how proud they were and how it was such a phenomenal achievement and in the end they all wanted a selfie but they wouldn't give them a dime except Mike Wekerle.


Well, you quoted my post. Seemed like a response to what I had said.

I said nothing about Canadian endorsements.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Right, too bad she’ll only have offers from Canadian companies I guess?





Milkman said:


> Well, you quoted my post. Seemed like a response to what I had said.
> 
> I said nothing about Canadian endorsements.


??????

That's why the first sentence in my response was a question and the intent was that Canadian endorsements are practically nothing


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The American media is loving her.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> ??????
> 
> That's why the first sentence in my response was a question and the intent was that Canadian endorsements are practically nothing


Ok, well generally I would expect a response to have a direct correlation to the original post.

Your response inferred that I was only thinking about Canadian endorsements.

That’s how I interpreted it and why I responded the way I did.

No harm, no foul.

Onward.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Ok, well generally I would expect a response to have a direct correlation to the original post.
> 
> Your response inferred that I was only thinking about Canadian endorsements.
> 
> ...


Rather the opposite actually, so we are on the same page. I know many high-performance athletes and it is disheartening to see the discrepancy and lack of financial support for them. Here you have to start out with well off parents to get you there and have a lot of drive and passion and be willing to live on a shoestring budget to be an elite athlete. 

I'm sure she'll get sweet offers from Mississauga Mitsubishi-Kia and the Irma's Snack Shack. Where's the "Bianca eats for free" signs?

On the upside, I would guess and hope that Nike and Head have broken out their cheque books to sweeten their existing deals since she's definitely the hottest thing in tennis at the moment and hopefully won't implode like that other Canadian next big thing.....


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> The American media is loving her.


It took a while. The first reports were about how Williams not playing her best with a sidebar of how Andreescu played well enough to beat and that's was she won rather than Andreescu playing the lights out and winning over Williams.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Maybe I wasn't laying the sarcasm on thick enough.
> 
> Canadian endorsements will mean next to nothing. Anybody here think Nike, Adidas, Wilson ,what ever are not courting her?
> 
> She'll make much more from the endorsements than from her winnings.


agreed. 

lol,,., Wilson...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> agreed.
> 
> lol,,., Wilson...


Don't they (in addition to making companions for Tom Hanks) make Tennis Rackets?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Don't they (in addition to making companions for Tom Hanks) make Tennis Rackets?


Yup. At least they used to. My first guitar was a Wilson.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Don't they (in addition to making companions for Tom Hanks) make Tennis Rackets?


It was just funny to read, nothing intended beyond that. You rattled off the big names and then added Wilson, can’t remember their last big anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> It was just funny to read, nothing intended beyond that. You rattled off the big names and then added Wilson, can’t remember their last big anything.


No problem. I’m pretty clueless when it comes to the latest or biggest fashion or sporting gear names.

I know even less about social media.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Given her on court attitude and composure under pressure she should be a shoe in for Nike's "Just Do It".

As long as she doesn't try to sell Pinty's chicken she should be alright.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Given her on court attitude and composure under pressure she should be a shoe in for Nike's "Just Do It".
> 
> As long as she doesn't try to sell Pinty's chicken she should be alright.


I think she’s an endorsers dream. So far, no sign of self destructive or controversial behavior, a modest, humble, yet confident image..
..


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> No problem. I’m pretty clueless when it comes to the latest or biggest fashion or sporting gear names.
> 
> I know even less about social media.


you and Electraglide are gonna have to square off to see who knows least about anything at all, that being said., 

I did google Wilson and it seems that they are going strong, not as big as the other two but nearly a billion in sales should allow for a sizeable new ad campaign. So good call


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you and Electraglide are gonna have to square off to see who knows least about anything at all, that being said.,
> 
> I did google Wilson and it seems that they are going strong, not as big as the other two but nearly a billion in sales should allow for a sizeable new ad campaign. So good call


No disrespect intended to Electraglide, but based on our posts we're about as different as two individuals could be.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It appears Gatorade Canada has already scooped her up for some endorsement campaign work.


----------



## jontheshredder (Sep 13, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I think she’s an endorsers dream. So far, no sign of self destructive or controversial behavior, a modest, humble, yet confident image..
> ..


Completely agree. I'm calling it, she's gonna have more success than Naomi Osaka.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think she’s an endorsers dream. So far, no sign of self destructive or controversial behavior, a modest, humble, yet confident image..
> ..


Best part is outside of what you have already mentioned, she also has the tools to become one of the best women's tennis player. She can play with power which she showed against Serena, but she also can do a lot of other shots, Top spins, drop shots, slices, lobs. She can rely on her service when she needs to, her return of serve is probably the best in ladies tennis right now. She can also play on the net. It's like the men's tennis players like Federer, Djockovic, Nadal. It's the full package. The only thing that I can think of that would keep her from becoming one of the greats is injury. But since the injury she had, she now has a team looking after her health, diet, etc. So that might not even be an issue.
It would be great if she is able to accomplish all the things that she wants to accomplish. I'll be here to enjoy her ride.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thoroughly pissed off that TSN is not covering the Andreescu/Osaka match.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah and it's been a great match so far. 1 set a piece and on to the final set.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just found this live stream on youtube.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

so close but Osaka just went up 5-4 in the 3rd

EDIT Too bad, lost 6-4.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well streak is over.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chito said:


> Well streak is over.


An outstanding run and a great match. Osaka played extremely well. Kudos to her.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Was just following the score on my phone. LOL well they'll probably meet again at the WTA finals.


----------

